
Graydon Hoare Talks About Security, History, and Rust - throwupaway123
https://thenewstack.io/rust-creator-graydon-hoare-talks-about-security-history-and-rust/
======
favorited
I'm always interested to hear (well, read) Graydon's perspectives on
programming languages, with him having gone from working on Rust to working on
Swift at Apple.

